# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  كنوز وأسرار أسماء الله الحسنى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## simba2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال ملكه وعظيم سلطانه ، الحمد لله بما يليق به وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماته وبعدد ذرات كونه الذى خلقه فهو العظيم وهو الخالق البارئ المصور سبحانه. والصلاة والسلام على حبيبنا وشفيعنا وأشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.  "أسماء الله الحسنى" ذلك الكنز العظيم . سوف أتناول معكم أبحاث فى أسرار وكنوز وعظمة أسماء الله الحسنى . أبغى من هذا الموضوع الثواب والدعاء منكم لوالدى "الحاج فاروق" رحمه الله ، فلا تنسوه بالدعاء بارك الله فيكم .  بإذن الله أبدأ معكم بعد صلاة العشاء إن شاء الله.  أترككم مؤقتا ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. لنا عوده بإذن الله

----------


## simba2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - فى الحقيقه الموضوع كبير جدا وأكبر منى بكتير وتناوله العديد من علمائنا العظام كثيرا ، فما أحاول هو الأجتهاد المتواضع لجمع كافه المعلومات عن هذا الموضوع ، اللهم وفقنا وبارك وأفد به إخواننا ، اللهم أمين أمين أمين.  - " ولله الأسماء الحسنى فأدعوه بها" - صدق الله العظيم. والله  نعم الحق ، وهو نعم المجيب السميع العليم ، التقصير منا ، فما علينا إلا أن نستحضر عظمة الخالق العظيم فى قلوبنا ونفوسنا وعقولنا وندعو بإخلاص وعليه الإجابه فهو الكريم الواسع الرزاق. - ولكى أساعد نفسى وأساعدكم على هذا تعالوا نشوف ونتذكر الأتى : إحنا فين ؟ !! طبعا إحنا كلنا على الأرض ، اللى عنده مشاكل ، وهموم ، وأفراح ، ونجاح ، وطموح ، ومعقوقات و فوركس و وووو ودماغنا مليانه بحاجات كتير ونفوسنا مليانه أكتر ، طيب سيبكوا من كل الكلام ده ، ورحوا إركبوا طياره ، ولما تطلع فوق الأرض بكام كيلو بصوا على الأرض ، ولما تطلع كمان وكمان بصوا تانى ، إيه ده !!! ، فين الناس والمواضيع والمشاكل ووووووو ، ولا حاجه ، كله أصفار ، ومتناهيين فى الصغر ، إحنا فين أصلا ! . - أزيدكم من الشعر بيت ، إنتوا عارفين الأرض بجلاله قدرها دى مجرد كوكب صغير من كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه ، والمجموعه الشمسيه كلها ما هى إلا أصغر مجموعه شمسيه من ملايين بل مليارات المجاميع الشمسيه فى مجرتنا درب التبانه ، ومجرتنا كلها كده على بعضها ما هى إلا مجرة من أصغر المجرات من مليارات من المجرات فى كون الخالق العظيم ، والله أعلم ما يخفى من علمه ، فهو أعلى وأعلم. شوفته أد إيه عظمة ملكه ، طيب إحنا فين ؟؟!! ، شفتوا أد إيه إحنا صغار ودنيتنا صغيره أوى.  إستحضروا عظمة الخالق العظيم ، فهو الخالق البارئ العظيم. إستيقنوا فى قلوبكم من إجابه العظيم. إخشعوا لهذا الخالق الواحد لا إله إلا الله ، سبحانه وتعالى ، الملك الحق المبين.  يللا بقى نبتدى فى بحثنا. مصادرى مواقع الإنترنت وبعض أمهات الكتب التى تركها لى والدى .  بسم الله نبدأ

----------


## simba2000

أحب أضيف "وإن يوما عند ربك بألف سنه مما تعدون "  طبعا إحنا أصحاب الفوركس ،بنفكر فى الدقيقه و الخمس دقايق والربع ساعه ، والنصف ، والساعه وكبيرنا الشهر .  تخيل بقه ، اليوم = الف سنه من اللى نعرفها. سبحانه هو العظيم

----------


## hatem1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد صالح حسن

يا رب يجعل لك بكل حرف من الموضوع بجبال من الحسنات.

----------


## semo64

بارك الله فيك   و  "الحاج فاروق"  يرحمه الله

----------


## simba2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   أعتذر لكم يا أخوانى عن تغيبى عن الموضوع لظروف مرضى ووفاه والدى رحمه الله سوف نبدأ بإذن الله

----------


## simba2000

سوف أجمع كل ما قيل عن كنوز وأسرار أسماء الله الحسنى ، أرجوا أن تفادوا بها فى الدنيا والأخره ولا تنسوا والدى رحمه الله من الدعاء ، فلنبدأ ببسم الله :  (1)  "عن أبى هذيل رضى الله تعالى عنه قال:كان عيسى عليه السلام اذا أراد أن يحيى الموتى يصلى ركعتين فاذا فرغ سجد ودعا بهذه الأسماء وهى: يا قديم يا دائم يا أحد يا واحد يا صمد" ولا أقول أن من قرأها أحيا الموتى-معاذ الله-وانما تقضى حوائجه ايا كانت.  وهذه بعض أسرار وكنوز أسماء الله الحسنى:    القدوس:من أكثر من ذكره أذهب الله تعالى عنه الشهوات النفسانية السلام:من أكثر من ذكره سلمه الله تعالى من جميع الآفات الجبار:من أكثر من ذكره كان مهابا عند جميع الناس المتكبر:من أكثر من ذكره نفذت كلمته البارىء:من أكثر من ذكره أطلعه الله تعالى على أسرار بديعة وآثار دقيقة الغفار:من أكثر من ذكره غفرت ذنوبه وكفرت عنه القهار:من أكثرمن ذكره قهر شهواته النفسانية الوهاب:من أكثر من ذكره وسأل الله تعالى شيئا أعطاه له الرزاق:من أكثر من ذكره يسر الله تعالى له الأسباب ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب الفتاح:من أكثر من ذكره فتح الله عليه أسباب الحير ظاهرا وباطنا العليم:من أكثر من ذكره أنطقه الله تعالى بالحكمة الباسط:من أكثر من ذكره انبسط سره الخافض:من أكثر من ذكره ودعا على ظالم أخذ لوقته الرافع:من أكثر من ذكره رفع الله تعالى قدره وأعلى درجته المعز:من أكثر من ذكره اعزه الله تعالى فى الدنيا والآخرة السميع:من أكثر من ذكره كان مجاب الدعوات فى كل ما سأل الحليم:من أكثر من ذكره أمن من الاضطرار عند نزول الشدائد العظيم:من أكثر من ذكره وقاه الله تعالى شر ما يخاف ويحذر الواسع:من أكثر من ذكره تفجرت ينابيع الحكمة من قلبه على لسانه الباعث:من أكثر من ذكره انبعث على كل خير كان الحق:من أكثر من ذكره جعل الله كلمته عالية المتين:من أكثر من ذكره امن من ضعف القوة الولى:من أكثر من ذكره تولاه الله تعالى ووالاه المحصى:من أكثر من ذكره أمن من السيئات المحيى:من أكثر من ذكره أحيا الله تعالى قلبه بنور المعرفة المميت:من أكثر من ذكره أمات الله تعالى شهواته الظلمانية الواجد:من أكثر من ذكره أوجد الله تعالى فى قلبه الايمان والتقوى الأحد:من أكثر من ذكره أغناه الله تعالى عن كل أحد الأول:من أكثر من ذكره كان سابقا الى كل خير كان الظاهر:من أكثر من ذكره أظهره الله تعالى على خفيات الأمور ذو الجلال والاكرام:من أكثر من ذكره وسأل الله تعالى شيئا أعطاه اياه من أكثر من ذكر (الكريم والوهاب وذا الطول)رزقه الله تعالى من حيث لا يشعر
والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم

----------


## simba2000

(2)  (الرحيم) ياالله يارحيم قبل أن أسألك أن ترحمنى أدعوك أن تغرس فى قلبى بذرة الرحمة  وأن أرويها بذلى وخضوعى لك ان من حكمة الله سبحانه وتعالى فى ذكر أسماء الله الحسنى وأمره لنا أن ندعوه بها ووعد من فعل ذلك بالجنة لذلك حكمة كبيرة بالغه وهى ألا نيأس وأن نعلم أن الله معنا، فكل اسم من اسمائه هى صفة لقوة نحتاجها فى حياتنا فاذا وقعنا تحت ظلمة جائر أو ظالم أو دوله ظالمة فلجئنا الى الرحمن الرحيم الذى يرحمنا  والله سبحانه وتعالى هو مصدر الرحمة فنأخذ من رحمة الله ونرحم عباد الله يرحمنا الله فى الدنيا والآخرة واذا نظرنا فى سورة الفاتحة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فهو أمر لنا بأن نبدأ بكل شىء فى حياتنا باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لما فيها من أسرار وكنوز ففى سورة البقرة تربط بين توبه الله وتثبيت الايمان وسورة التوبه وهود ويوسف والحجر والنساء والفرقان والاحزاب والأنبياء والبلد كلها تربط بين رحمة الله والتوبه والصبر والمغفرة وطلب الشفاء من الأمراض والايمان وأسراركثيرة افاذا طهرنا قلوبنا سيكشف الله لنا من أسرار وكنوز هذا الاسم العظيم فهو اسم يختص به رب العزة هو دائم الرحمة ومن رحمته أنه عز وجل يغضب ان لم نسأله ونطلب منه اللهم زدنى نوراواعطنى نورا واجعل لى نورا ياأرحم الراحمينعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و هو مستند إلي يقول :" اللهم اغفر لي و ارحمني ، و ألحقني بالرفيق الأعلى " متفق عليه قال صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء المكروب :" اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِ و أصلح لي شأني كله لا إله إلا أنت ". " الله ، الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئا  اللهم ارحم أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة من عندك

----------


## simba2000

(3)  الملك   يسأل الحق يوم القيامة (لمن الملك اليوم) فالحق هو الذى يؤتى الملك ممن يشاء وينزع الملك ممن يشاء وهو عز وجل مالك يوم الدين ومن عدله سبحانه أن يكون يوم هناك حساب فاذا هرب ظالم من عقاب الدنيا وقع فى عقاب خالد يوم اللآخرة   ومن أسرار هذا الاسم أننا نجده فى الآيات التى تحدثت عن اسم الملك ومشتقاه وهى سورة يونس والمائدة والانفطار وطه وسبأ والفتح والرعد والاسراء والفرقان والعنكبوت وفاطر والزمر والنبأ والبقرة وأل عمران والتوبه ويوسف وغافر والزخرف والفتح والحديد والتغابن و الملك والنساء والجمعه والنمل والأنعام وهود   نجد أن هذه الآيات تربط بين الضر والنفع والفتنه ومايملكه الانسان لنفسه والرزق والبصر والشفاعه والموت والحياه والعفل والحكمة والعلم ونزع الملك ورفع الانسان والذل والقدرة والنعمة والبركة وتفسير الرؤى تربط هذه جميعا وبين اسم الملك والله أعلم واذا طهرنا قلوبنا كشف الله لنا مزيا من أسرار وكنوز هذا الاسم    فمن فوائده اذا دخل على ظالم ذل فاذا دخل انور هذا الاسم القلب انشرح الصدر    وهو من ادعية الاستفتاح ف الصلاة  " وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات والأرض حنيفاً وما أنا من المشركين، إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا من المسلمين) رواه مسلم. اللهم يا الله  الا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين ..  لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين ..  لا إله إلاالله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين ..  سبحانك اللهم إني كنت من الظالمين ..  لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..  له الملك وله الحمد يُحيي ويُميت وهو حي لا يموت ..  بيده الخير وإليه المصير، وهو على كل شيء قدير ..  لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته ..  سبحان الله خضوعاً لعظمته ..  اللهمَّ يا نور السماوات والأرض .. يا عماد السماوات الأرض .. يا جبار السماوات والأرض .. يا ديانالسماوات والأرض .. يا وارث السماوات والأرض .. يا مالك السماوات والأرض ..  يا عظيم السماوات والأرض .. يا عالم السماوات والأرض .. يا قيوم السماواتوالأرض .. يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة ..  اللهمَّ إني أسألك، أن لكالحمد .. لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان .. بديع السماوات والأرض .. ذوالجلال والإكرام .. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .. بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا ..  أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله .. وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق .. وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها .. وأن الله يبعث من في القبور .. الحمد لله الذي لا يُرجى إلا فضله .. ولا رازق غيره ..  الله أكبرليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء .. وهو السميع البصير ..  اللهمَّإني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي بركة .. تُطهر بها قلبي .. وتكشف بها كربي .. وتغفر بها ذنبي .. وتُصلح بها أمري .. وتُغني بها فقري .. وتُذهببها شري .. وتكشف بها همي وغمي .. وتشفي بها سقمي .. وتقضي بها ديني .. وتجلو بها حزني .. وتجمع بها شملي .. وتُبيّض بها وجهي .. يا أرحمالراحمين ..  اللهمَّ إليك مددتُ يدي .. وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي .. فاقبل توبتي .. وارحم ضعف قوتي .. وأغفر خطيئتي .. وأقبل معذرتي .. واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً .. وإلى كل خير سبيلاً .. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

----------


## simba2000

(4)  بعض اسماء الله الحسنى وخواصها: >الله ذكره ضحى وعصراً وفي الثلث الأخير من الليل ستة وستين مرة بغير ياء يُوصل إلى المطلوب.  >الرحمن الرحيم...من خواصهما حصول اللطف الإلهي إذا ذكر عقيب كُل فريضة مائة مرة.ومن قال في سجوده 258 مرة (( يارحيم )) ثم صلى على محمد وآله قضيت حاجته.  >  >الملك...من خواصه دوام المُلك لمن واظب عليه في كل يوم أربعة وستين مرة.  >القدوس...ذكره في الجمع مائة وسبعين مرة يطهر الباطن من الرذائل.  >السلام.....فيه شفاء المرضى والسلامة عن الآفات .ومن قرأهُ مائة مرة على مريض شُفِيَ بإذن الله تعالى.  >المؤمن....قراءته مائة وستة وثلاثين مرة أمان من شرِّ الثقلين.  >المهيمن....ذكره مائة وخمسة وعشرين مرة يورث صفاء الباطن والاطلاع على أسرار الحقائق.  >العزيز....ذكره أربعة وتسعين مرة عقيب الفجر في كُل يوم يكشف أسرار علم الكيمياء والسّيْمياء.ومن قرأه أربعين يوماً كُل يوم أربعين مرة لم يحتج إلى أحد.  >الجبار...من قرأهُ في كُل يوم إحدى وعشرين مرة أمن من الظّلمة.  >المتكبر....من ذكره عند جبار ذل.  >الخالق....من أكثر ذِكره نور الله تعالى قلبه.  >البارئ...من أكثر ذِكره بقي طرياً في قبره.  >المصور...إذا صامت العاقر ثلاثة(وفي بعض النسخ سبعة)أيام وتلته ثلاث عشرة مرة عند كتابته في جام ومحته وشربته رزقت ذكراً صالحاً.  >الغفار....من ذكرهُ عند صلاة الجمعة مائة مرة ويقول (اللهم اغفرلي ياغفار)غفر الله تعالى له.  >القهار...من أكثر ذكرهه أخرج الله تعالى حُب الدُنيا من قلبه ومن قال في محاق الشهر آخر الليل (ياقاهر ياقهار ياذا البطش الشديد أنت الذي لايُطاقُ انتقامُهُ)ودعا على عدوةُ قهره الله وآمنه منه.  >الوهاب....من ذكره وهو ساجد أربع عشرة مرة أغناه الله تعالى،ومن ذكره آخر الليل حاسر الرأس رافعاً يديه مائة مرة أذهب الله تعالى فقره وقضى حاجته.  >الرزاق...من أكثر من ذكره رُزِقَ البركة.  >الفتاح...من ذكره عقيب صلاة الفجر سبعين مرة واضعاً يده على صدره أذهب الله عن قلبه الحجاب.  >العَليِمُ...من خواصه انه يفتح المعارف على قلب ذاكره.  >القابضُ الباسِطُ...*القابض:من كتبه أربعين مرة على أربعين لقمة أربعين يوماً وأكله آمنهُ الله من عذاب الجوع طول عمره.  >*الباسط:من ذكره سحراً وهو رافع يديه عشراً لم يحتج إلى مسألة أحد.  >الخافض....من ذكره سبعين مرة دفع الله عنه شر الظالمين.  >*الرافع.....من ذكره عقيب الظهر مائة مرة زاده الله تعالى رفعة.  >المعز....ذاكره يرزق الهيبة.  >المذل..... من ذكره في الليل المظلم وهو ساجد على التراب ألف مرة وقال )يامذل الجبارين ومبير الظالمين إن فلاناً أذاني فخذ لي حقي منه)فإنه يؤخذ لوقته.ومن قرأهُ خمساً وخمسين مرة وسجد وقال (اللهم آمني من فلان)آمنه الله منه.  >السميع....من أكثر ذكره أستجيب له.  >البصير....من أكثر ذكره في الجمعات خص منه تعالى بالعناية والرعاية.  >الحكم.....من ذكر هذا الاسم العظيم من نصف الليل حتى الفجر فإن الله يجعل باطنه محلاً لأسراره وزاد في صفائه القلبي وطهارته الباطنية ومن أكثر ذكره نفذت كلمته.  >العدل.....الحكيم العدل من أكثر من ذكرهما في جوف الليل خصه الله تعالى بلطائفه وجعل باطنه خزانة سره.  >اللطيف.....ماأسرع لتفريج الكروب إذا ذكر في أوقات الشدائد.  >الخبير.....الهادي الخبير المبين:من استدام هذا الذكر عقيب سهر وجوع عثر على أسرار الغيب وكذا ذكر النور الهادي ويقول بعده (اهدني يا هادي وأخبرني ياخبير وبين لي يامبين).  >الخبير.....الحليم الرؤوف المنان:ماذكرهُ خائف إلا أمن.  >العظيم.....من لازم ذكره أعطاه الله العز الدائم وعظم في أعين الناس ورفع الله قدره ونال مقاصده.  >العفو......من أكثر من ذكره وكان خائفاً من أحد أمنه الله تعالى منه،وحبب الله إليه مكارم الأخلاق ، والمداومة على ذكره توصل إلى المقامات الرفيعة.  >الغفور......من أكثر من ذكره ذهب عنه الوسواس.  >الشكور.....من تلاه على ماء أربعين مرة وغسلت منه العين الرمدة برئت.  >العلي......من أكثر ذكره وعلقه عليه كان عند الناس وجيهاً.  >الكبير.....من ذكره بعدده في خلوة ورياضة ودعا بعده استجيبت دعوته.  >الحفيظ......من ذكره بعدده لم يفزع ولو مشى في مسبعات الأرض وهو أمان من الغرق سريع الإجابة للخائفين ذاكره لايزال محفوظاً.  >المقيت......من أكثر من ذكره لا يحس بألم الجوع.  >الحسيب......من قال سبع أسابيع(حسبي الله الحسيب)ويبدأ من يوم  >الخميس يقول ذلك في كل يوم من كل أسبوع سبعين مرة كفي مؤنة مايطلبه ونجا مما يخافه.  >الجليل......من اكثر ذكره وقره كُل من رآه وهابه.  >الكريم.....من ذكره ونام على الذكر امر الله تعالى الملائكة ان تدعوا له وتقول آمنك الله.  >الرقيب الحافظ......من اكثر ذكره رزقه الله النظر في العواقب وكان محفوظاً في سائر حراته وسكناته.  >المجيب.....من أكثر ذكره آمنه الله تعالى ومن كان يريد قضاء حوائجه فليقرأ مائة وعشر مرات هذا الاسم ويعرض حاجته فسوف تقضى (إن شاء الله).  >القريب.......من ذكره آمنه الله تعالى.  >الواسع......من اكثر ذكره وسع الله تعالى عليه.  >المغني......الغني المغني من ذكرهما عشر جمع كل جمعة عشرة آلاف مرة ولا يأمل حيواناً أغناه الله تعالى عاجلاً وآجلاً وإن قرأ مع ذلك الفاتحة كذلك رُزق الغنى يقيناً.  >الحكيم......من كتبه وغسله بماء ورشه على الزرع زكا وظهرت بركته.  >الودود.....من تلاه الف مرة على طعام واطعمه المتباغضين تحابا.  >المجيد....من اكثر ذكره شفي من جميع الآلام.  >الشهيد....من كتبه على اربع زوايا ورقة ويكتب ماضاع او غاب في وسط الورقة ويبرز نصف الليل الى تحت السماء وينظر اليها ويكرر هذين الاسمين سبعين مرة فإنه يأتيه خبر الضائع او الغائب. الباعث......من ذكره عند نومه مائة مرة وامر يده على صدره احيى الله تعالى باطنه ونور قلبه.  >الوكيل.....من جعله ورده أمن الغرق والحرق.  >القوي.......من كان له عدو ولا يقدر على دفعه فليعمل من الدقيق الف بندقة ويقول على كل واحدة ياقوي ويرميها للطيور يكفي شر عدوه.  >ومن اتخذ من ذكر (ياقوي) 116مرة يومياً ذهب ضعفه.  >المتين......ومن اكثر من هذين الاسمين(ياقوي،المتين)قويت روحه وامن من الضعف ودامت محبته.

----------


## VaNaDess

ماشاء الله العلي العظيم ربنا يباركلك في علمك ورزقك اخي الكريم ، تحياتي لك

----------


## simba2000

الله أمين إخوانى الكرام

----------


## amir issa

*جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## simba2000

(5)  ان الله اودع من الخواص والأسرار في اسمائه ما تعجز الاقلام عن احصائها والاوراق عن احتوائها ، وهذا الموضوع اخواتي قطرة بحر اسرار هذه الاسماء التي قامت السماوات والارضون بها وقد قال تعالى ( ولله الاسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها ) وقوله تعالى ( وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب اجيب دعوة الداع اذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون ) فالله تعالى أمر بالدعاء وحتم على نفسه الإجابة ، وهذه الاسماء هي وسيلة الدعاء الى الله ومفتاح ابواب الاجابة .  
- ( الرحمن )  كل من يقرأ بعد الصلاة مئتين وثمانية وتسعين مرة هذا الاسم فإن الله تبارك وتعالى يجعله حيث يحبه جميع المخلوقات ، وسوف يعطف عليه الاعداء . 
ومن وضع هذا الاسم في ماء وسقى منه صاحب الحمى الحارة ذهبت عنه لوقتها .  
- (الملك )  أن كل من يكرر هذا الاسم تسع مرات في اليوم يكون غنيا عن الناس في الدنيا والآخرة . 
ومن ذكره يوم الجمعة قبل طلوع الشمس ألف مرة يسر الله له كل مطلب وقضى له حوائج الدنيا والآخرة ، ومن اكثر ذكره انقادت له الفراعنة واطاعته ودخلوا تحت سلطانه ولهذا الاسم تأثير في تسخير القلوب .  
- ( القدوس ) من اكثر من ذكره اذهب الله عنه الشهوات النفسانية .  
- ( المؤمن) هذا الاسم عظيم من أدمن ذكره مائة وعشرين مرة كل يوم أمن من وسوسة الشيطان ، ومن تلاه دبر كل صلاة مائة مرة فإنه ينال رتبة المشاهدة والكشف عن الشهوات النفسية والخواطر .  
- ( المهيمن ) من ذكره بعد الغسل مائة مرة أشرف على باطنه نور . ومن ذكر هذا الاسم مائة وخمس عشرة مرة كل يوم أورث صفاء الباطن والاطلاع على اسرار الحقائق .  
- (العزيز) من ذكره في كل يوم اربعين مرة وكان محتاجا اغناه الله عن خلقه .  
- (البارئ ) كل من يقرأ هذا الاسم يوم الجمعة مائة مرة فان الله تبارك وتعالى لا يجعله في القبر وحيدا ، ويبعث اليه من يؤنسه ، ويبقى طريا في القبر ، ومن ذكره اعانه الله على الاعمال الثقيلة وسهل الله له كل امر . 
ومهم جدا ذكر هذا الاسم مائة مرة بين صلاة الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء .  
- (الوهاب ) من ذكره وهو ساجد اربع عشرة مرة اغناه الله تعالى ، ومن ذكره في آخر الليل حاسر الرأس رافعا يديه مائة مرة اذهب الله تعالى عنه فقره وقضى حاجته .  
- (الرزاق) من ذكره مائة مرة على اطراف بيته فان الله تعالى يبعد عنه الفقر والفاقة .

----------


## ابو منيف

الله يجزاك كل خير 00000000000

----------


## simba2000

أشكركم جميعا إخوانى ، جزاكم الله خيرا  تابعونا  بسم الله

----------


## simba2000

(6)  القوى المتين : على من يعتريه ضعف في جسده أو فتور في عبادته أو تقصير في عمله أن يكثر من ذكر القوى المتين فيرزقه الله قوه الجسد و إخلاص العبادة و الأصل في كل شيء سلامه النية و حسن الاعتقاد  الحي القيوم : من قال يا حي يا قيوم من الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس بعث الله في نفسه النشاط و فتح له أبواب الفهم و الحفظ و العلم و العمل كما روى عن انس ابن مالك قال كنت جالسا مع رسول الله (ص) و رجل قائم يصلى و قال في دعائه اللهم أنى أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا اله إلا أنت المنان بديع السماوات و الأرض يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم إني أسألك فقال النبي (ص) :لقد دعا باسمه العظيم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب و إذا سئل به أعطى
ومن هنا يغلب الظن على أن الاسم الأعظم في الاسمين الكريمين : الحي القيوم و الذكر بهما فيه حياء للقلوب و شفاء للأبدان و سعادة الإنسان و النصر في معارك الحياة و قد روى عن على كرم الله وجهه قال لما كنت في يوم بدر قاتلت ثم جئت إلى رسول الله (ص) انظر ما ذا يصنع فإذا هو ساجد يقول (( يا حي يا قيوم )) و لا يزيد عليه شيء ثم رجعت إلى القتال ثم جئت فإذا هو يقول ذلك فلا أزال أذهب و أرجع و أنظره لا يزيد على ذلك إلا أن فتح الله علينا بالنصر  القادر المقتدر :إن من يذكر الله تعالى بهذين الاسمين يستشعر قدره الله و تقديره و حكمته و تدبيره فتطمئن نفسه ويسكن فؤاده و يجد له من كل هم مخرجا و من كل ضيق فرجا فان كان حائرا في أي أمر من الأمور دبر الله له ما يريد و شاهد الأنوار الحقيقية في بساتين المعاني و استشف الرحمة من فيوضات الأسماء و تجليات الصفات  المقدم المؤخر : الذاكر باسم المقدم تتفاعل روحه مع الاسم فيقدم الأهم فالمهم من شئون الدنيا و لا يؤخر شيئا من أمور الآخرة و اعلم أن الروح بفطرتها تميل للطاعات لان مصدرها من عالم الآخر عالم السماء عالم النور أما النفس البشرية فهي تميل للشهوات لأنها خلقت من طين  الأول – الأخر – الظاهر – الباطن : يرى بعض الشيوخ الذكر بها مجتمعه بأن تقول ( يا أول يا آخر يا ظاهر يا باطن ) لها تأثير عجيب في النفس  الوالى المتعالي : هذان الاسمان يصلحان للولاة و المستخلفين في شئون العباد فمن ذكر منهم بالاسمين كان عند الله مقربا مجابا و عند الناس مطاعا مهابا كما يصلح الذكر باسم المتعالي للمستضعفين فيرتفع ذكرهم و يعلو شأنهم و الذكر بهذين الاسمين يوجد في النفس التواضع لله و شده الخوف منه و قد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بئس العبد تخيل و اختال و نسى الكبير المتعال )  مالك الملك : لهذا الاسمين علاقة قويه بأمر الرزق و لهذا قيل من ذكر الله بهذا الاسم بان يقول : يا لله يا مالك الملك و يجعلها وردا يوميا مائه مره ثم يقول
( قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء و تنزع الملك ممن تشاء ) إلى بغير حساب سوره آل عمران 26 إلى 27 أغناه الله تعالى عن سؤال الناس و رزقه من حيث لا يحتسب  ذو الجلال و الإكرام : إذا ذكرت اسم الله تعالى( يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام)مائه مره لمدة سبعه أيام فرج الله كربك و طهر قلبك من الأغيار و ملأ جوارحك بالأنوار و قطع عنك الوساوس و أبعد عنك الخناس  الجامع : و قد قيل من يذكره 300 مره لمده سبعة أيام يجوز تجديدها جمع الله تعالى بينه و بين مقاصده فيما تصبو إليه نفسه من عوامل الخير . و إذا ذكره من ضاعت له حاجه يقول(اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه إجمع على ضالتي ) رد ضالته بإذنه تعالى …..مجرب أكيد  النور الهادي : من خوصهما أن تتطهر جسدا و ثوبا و مكانا ثم تتطيب ثم تدعو بهذا الدعاء في ظلمه الليل ( تباركت يا نور الأنوار اهدي قلبي بنور معرفتك يا الله يا نور يا هادى يا حق يا مبين ) فترى في يومك العجب  البديع : عن أنس ابن مالك رضى الله عنه و أرضاه عنه أن رسول الله سمع رجلا يقول اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا اله إلا أنت المنان بديع السماوات و الأرض ذو الجلال و الإكرام أسألك الجنة فقال النبي ( ص) لقد كان يدعو الله باسمه الذي إذا دعي به أجاب و إذا سأل به أعطى  الوارث:هذا الإسم يجوز أن يكون وردا يوميا بغير عد……… لمن لم يرزقه الله الولد مع قوله تعالى( رب لا تزرني فردا و أنت خير الوارثين ) فان الله تعالى يرزقه ذريه صالحه بإذنه كما إن ذكره بغير عدد و الإنسان منفرد بربه بين المغرب و العشاء يبعث في النفس الأمن و الأمان و السكينة و الاطمئنان و بحسب الهمه و الاستعداد ينال الطالب المراد

----------


## simba2000

(7)  المجيب : على الذاكر به أن يلتزم بإعجابه المحتاج أولا . و يصلح ذكر اسم المجيب لعقد ألسنه السوء من الحاقدين و الحاسدين و هو من الأسماء سريعه الاجابه و قد قرأت رواية عن ابن عباس أن سائلا سأل امرأة و في فمها لقمه فأخرجت اللقمة و ناولتها السائل ثم رزقها الله غلاما فدخل عندها ذئب فأخذ ولدها فخرجت تجرى وراء الذئب و هي تقول يارب …ابني ..ابني فأمر الله ملكا أن يلحق بالذئب و يأخذ الصبي من فمه و يقول لأمه لقمه بلقمه  الواسع : الذكر بهذا الاسم مفيد في سعه الرزق و فتح أبواب الخير و السعادة  الحكيم : هو قرين لإسم العليم و من اكثر من ذكره أوتى الحكمه و علمه الله دقائق العلوم ( و الله عليم حكيم )  الودود :الذاكر بهذا الاسم يكون سببا في حب الناس للذاكر به و قال رسول الله ( ص) للإمام على إن أردت أن تسبق المقربين فصل من قطعك و أعط من حرمك و إعف عمن ظلمك)  المجيد : يصلح ذكره لمن ولاه الله شئون خلقه بأن يقول( الله ذو العرش المجيد فعال لما يريد) قبل طلوع الشمس كل يوم فيقوى سلطانه و يوفقه الله لصالح العباد  الباعث : من ذكره عند النوم بطريقه المناجاة بأن يقول ( يالله يا باعث ) 100 مره واضعا يده على صدره ملأ الله قلبه بنور المعرفة و غمر نفسه بفيض اليقين  الشهيد : من خصائص هذا الاسم الكريم أن من وقع في تهمه باطلة و ذكر إسم الشهيد بطريقه المناجاة بأن يقول يا لله يا شهيد في جوف الليل نجاه الله ووقاه شر ما اتهم به و أظهر الحق له . و قد حكى أن رجلا كان يضرب بالسياط و هو هادئ و لا يبدو عليه ألم ولا جزع فقيل له أما تجد ألما لماذا لا تصرخ ؟ فقال إنما اضرب من أجل ربى و هو حاضر و شاهد عالم بأني اضرب من اجله فسهل على ذلك بسبب نظره إلى
ويقول مؤلف الكتاب و لا أكتم إني مررت شخصيا بتلك التجربة فكانت السياط تنهال على جسمي العاري و كأنهم يضربوني بأعواد قمح و الله على ما أقول شهيد مع إن جسمي ضعيف جدا  الحق: من اكثر من الذكر بقوله ( لا اله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين ) أغناه الله من حيث لا يحتسب و الحق من أسرع الأسماء أجابه و النبي كان يقول في تهجده ليلا ( اللهم لك الحمد أنت رب السماوات و ما فيها ….لك الحمد أنت قيوم السماوات و الأرض و ما فيهن أنت حق و قولك حق ووعدك حق و لقاؤك حق و الجنة حق و النار حق و الساعة حق )

----------


## simba2000

بسم الله والصلاه والسلام على رسول الله ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا  وصلى اللهم على سيدنا وحبيبنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم .  إخوانى أعزاء ، بما أن اليوم هو يوم الجمعه ، وكلنا نعرف فضل قراءه سورة الكهف فيه ، قلت أنتهز هذه الفرصه المباركه وأطلعكم على بعض معجزات سورة الكهف ، صحيح هى خارج موضوعنا ، ولكن الهدف الأساسى للموضوع هو إفاده إخوانى فى المنتدى بعلم نافع وفى نفس الوقت الإستفاده بالدعاء لوالدى رحمه الله (الحاج فاروق) ، فلا تنسوه بالدعاء ، فهيا بنا :  طالما شكك الملحدون بقصة أصحاب الكهف، فهل تأتي لغة رقمية لتثبت أن كلمات هذه القصة هي وحي من عند الله، ولا يمكن لبشر أن يأتي بمثلها؟  قصة أصحاب الكهف قصة غريبة، فقد هرب الفتية من ظلم الملك الجائر ولجأوا إلى كهف ودعوا الله أن يهيء لهم من أمرهم رشداً. وشاء الله أن يكرمهم ويجعلهم معجزة لمن خلفهم، وأنزل سورة كاملة تحمل اسم (الكهف) تكريماً لهؤلاء الفتية.  ولكن المشككين كعادتهم يحاولون انتقاد النص القرآني ويقولون: إن القرآن من تأليف البشر، لأنه لا يمكن لأناس أن يناموا 309 سنوات ثم يستيقظوا، إنها مجرد أسطورة – تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً.  إنني على يقين بأن معجزات القرآن لا تنفصل عن بعضها. فالإعجاز العددي تابع للإعجاز البياني، وكلاهما يقوم على الحروف والكلمات. وقد تقودنا معاني الآيات إلى اكتشاف معجزة عددية! وهذا ما نجده في قصة أصحاب الكهف، فجميعنا يعلم بأن أصحاب الكهف قد لبثوا في كهفهم 309 سنوات. وهذا بنص القرآن الكريم, يقول تعالى: (وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلَاثَ مِئَةٍ سِنِينَ وَازْدَادُوا تِسْعاً) [الكهف: 25].  فالقصة تبدأ بقوله تعالى: (أَمْ حَسِبْتَ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْكَهْفِ وَالرَّقِيمِ كَانُوا مِنْ آيَاتِنَا عَجَباً * إِذْ أَوَى الْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى الْكَهْفِ فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَداً * فَضَرَبْنَا عَلَى آذَانِهِمْ فِي الْكَهْفِ سِنِينَ عَدَداً * ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِنَعْلَمَ أَيُّ الْحِزْبَيْنِ أَحْصَى لِمَا لَبِثُوا أَمَداً......) [الكهف: 9-13]. وتنتهي عند قوله تعالى: (وَلَبِثُوا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلَاثَ مِئَةٍ سِنِينَ وَازْدَادُوا تِسْعاً* قُلِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثُوا) [الكهف:25-26].  والسؤال الذي طرحته: هل هنالك علاقة بين عدد السنوات التي لبثها أصحاب الكهف، وبين عدد كلمات النص القرآني؟ وبما أننا نستدلّ على الزمن بالكلمة فلا بد أن نبدأ وننتهي بكلمة تدل على زمن. وبما أننا نريد أن نعرف مدة ما (لبثوا) إذن فالسرّ يكمن في هذه الكلمة.  لقد بحثت طويلاً بهدف اكتشاف سر هذه القصة، ووجدتُ أن بعض الباحثين قد حاولوا الربط بين عدد كلمات القصة وبين العدد 309 ولكنني اتبعت منهجاً جديداً شديد الوضوح وغير قابل للنقض أو التشكيك. فقد قمت بعدّ الكلمات كلمة كلمة مع اعتبار واو العطف كلمة مستقلة لأنها تُكتب منفصلة عما قبلها وبعدها (انظر موسوعة الإعجاز الرقمي)، وكانت المفاجأة!  فلو تأملنا النص القرآني الكريم منذ بداية القصة وحتى نهايتها، فإننا نجد أن الإشارة القرآنية الزمنية تبدأ بكلمة (لبثوا) في الآية 13 وتنتهي بالكلمة ذاتها، أي كلمة (لبثوا) في الآية 26.  والعجيب جداً أننا إذا قمنا بعدّ الكلمات (مع عد واو العطف كلمة)، اعتباراً من كلمة (لبثوا) الأولى وحتى كلمة (لبثوا) الأخيرة، فسوف نجد بالتمام والكمال 309 كلمات بعدد السنوات التي لبثها أصحاب الكهف!!! وهذا هو النص القرآني يثبت صدق هذه الحقيقة، لنبدأ العدّ من كلمة (لبثوا):  لَبِثُوا*أَمَداً*نَحْنُ*نَقُصُّ*عَلَيْكَ*نَبَأَهُم*بِالْحَ  قِّ*إِنَّهُمْ*فِتْيَةٌ*آمَنُوا*10  بِرَبِّهِمْ*وَ*زِدْنَاهُمْ*هُدًى*و*رَبَطْنَا*عَلَى *قُلُوبِهِمْ*إِذْ*قَامُوا*20  فَقَالُوا*رَبُّنَا*رَبُّ*السَّمَاوَاتِ*وَ*الْأَرْض ِ*لَن*نَّدْعُوَ*مِن*دُونِهِ*30  إِلَهاً*لَقَدْ*قُلْنَا*إِذاً*شَطَطاً*هَؤُلَاء*قَوْ  مُنَا*اتَّخَذُوا*مِن*دُونِهِ*40  آلِهَةً*لَّوْلَا*يَأْتُونَ*عَلَيْهِم*بِسُلْطَانٍ*ب  َيِّنٍ*فَمَنْ*أَظْلَمُ*مِمَّنِ*افْتَرَى*50  عَلَى*اللَّهِ*كَذِباً*وَ*إِذِ*اعْتَزَلْتُمُوهُمْ*و َ*مَا*يَعْبُدُونَ*إِلَّا*60  اللَّهَ*فَأْوُوا*إِلَى*الْكَهْفِ*يَنشُرْ*لَكُمْ*رَ  بُّكُم*مِّن*رَّحمته*و*70  يُهَيِّئْ*لَكُم*مِّنْ*أَمْرِكُم*مِّرْفَقاً*وَ*تَرَ  ى*الشَّمْسَ*إِذَا*طَلَعَت*80  تَّزَاوَرُ*عَن*كَهْفِهِمْ*ذَاتَ*الْيَمِينِ*وَ*إِذَ  ا*غَرَبَت*تَّقْرِضُهُمْ*ذَاتَ*90  الشِّمَالِ*وَ*هُمْ*فِي*فَجْوَةٍ*مِّنْهُ*ذَلِكَ*مِن ْ*آيَاتِ*اللَّهِ*100  مَن*يَهْدِ*اللَّهُ*فَهُوَ*الْمُهْتَدِ*وَ*مَن*يُضْل  ِلْ*فَلَن*تَجِدَ*110  لَهُ*وَلِيّاً*مُّرْشِداً*وَ*تَحْسَبُهُمْ*أَيْقَاظا ً*وَ*هُمْ*رُقُودٌ*وَ*120  نُقَلِّبُهُمْ*ذَاتَ*الْيَمِينِ*وَ*ذَاتَ*الشِّمَالِ *وَ*كَلْبُهُم*بَاسِطٌ*ذِرَاعَيْهِ*130  بِالْوَصِيدِ*لَوِ*اطَّلَعْتَ*عَلَيْهِمْ*لَوَلَّيْت َ*مِنْهُمْ*فِرَاراً*وَ*لَمُلِئْتَ*مِنْهُمْ*140  رُعْباً*وَ*كَذَلِكَ*بَعَثْنَاهُمْ*لِيَتَسَاءلُوا*ب  َيْنَهُمْ*قَالَ*قَائِلٌ*مِّنْهُمْ*كَمْ*150  لَبِثْتُمْ*قَالُوا*لَبِثْنَا*يَوْماً*أَوْ*بَعْضَ*ي  َوْمٍ*قَالُوا*رَبُّكُمْ*أَعْلَمُ*160  بِمَا*لَبِثْتُمْ*فَابْعَثُوا*أَحَدَكُم*بِوَرِقِكُم ْ*هَذِهِ*إِلَى*الْمَدِينَةِ*فَلْيَنظُرْ*أَيُّهَا* 170  أَزْكَى*طَعَاماً*فَلْيَأْتِكُم*بِرِزْقٍ*مِّنْهُ*وَ *لْيَتَلَطَّفْ*وَ*لا*يُشْعِرَنَّ*180  بِكُمْ*أَحَداً*إِنَّهُمْ*إِن*يَظْهَرُوا*عَلَيْكُمْ *يَرْجُمُوكُمْ*أَوْ*يُعِيدُوكُمْ*فِي*190  مِلَّتِهِمْ*وَ*لَن*تُفْلِحُوا*إِذاً*أَبَداً*وَ*كَذ  َلِكَ*أَعْثَرْنَا*عَلَيْهِمْ*200  لِيَعْلَمُوا*أَنَّ*وَعْدَ*اللَّهِ*حَقٌّ*وَ*أَنَّ*ا  لسَّاعَةَ*لَا*رَيْبَ*210  فِيهَا*إِذْ*يَتَنَازَعُونَ*بَيْنَهُمْ*أَمْرَهُمْ*ف  َقَالُوا*ابْنُوا*عَلَيْهِم*بُنْيَاناً*رَّبُّهُمْ*2  20  أَعْلَمُ*بِهِمْ*قَالَ*الَّذِينَ*غَلَبُوا*عَلَى*أَم  ْرِهِمْ*لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ*عَلَيْهِم*مَّسْجِداً*230  سَيَقُولُونَ*ثَلاثَةٌ*رَّابِعُهُمْ*كَلْبُهُمْ*وَ*ي  َقُولُونَ*خَمْسَةٌ*سَادِسُهُمْ*كَلْبُهُمْ*رَجْماً* 240  بِالْغَيْبِ*وَ*يَقُولُونَ*سَبْعَةٌ*وَ*ثَامِنُهُمْ* كَلْبُهُمْ*قُل*رَّبِّي*أَعْلَمُ*250  بِعِدَّتِهِم*مَّا*يَعْلَمُهُمْ*إِلَّا*قَلِيلٌ*فَلَ  ا*تُمَارِ*فِيهِمْ*إِلَّا*مِرَاء*260  ظَاهِراً*وَ*لَا*تَسْتَفْتِ*فِيهِم*مِّنْهُمْ*أَحَدا ً*وَ*لَا*تَقُولَنَّ*270  لِشَيْءٍ*إِنِّي*فَاعِلٌ*ذَلِكَ*غَداً*إِلَّا*أَن*يَ  شَاءَ*اللَّهُ*وَ*280  اذْكُر*رَّبَّكَ*إِذَا*نَسِيتَ*وَ*قُلْ*عَسَى*أَن*يَ  هْدِيَنِ*رَبِّي*290  لِأَقْرَبَ*مِنْ*هَذَا*رَشَداً*وَ*لَبِثُوا*فِي*كَهْ  فِهِمْ*ثَلاثَ*مِئَةٍ*300  سِنِينَ*وَ*ازْدَادُوا*تِسْعاً*قُلِ*اللَّهُ*أَعْلَم ُ*بِمَا*لَبِثُوا*309  تأملوا معي كيف جاء عدد الكلمات من (لبثوا) الأولى وحتى (لبثوا) الأخيرة مساوياً 309كلمات!! إنها مفاجأة بالفعل، بل معجزة لأنه لا يمكن أن تكون مصادفة! إذن البعد الزمني للكلمات القرآنية بدأ بكلمة (لبثوا) وانتهى بكلمة (لبثوا)، وجاء عدد الكلمات من الكلمة الأولى وحتى الأخيرة مساوياً للزمن الذي لبثه أصحاب الكهف. والذي يؤكد صدق هذه المعجزة وأنها ليست مصادفة هو أن عبارة (ثلاث مئة) في هذه القصة جاء رقمها 300 ، وهذا يدلّ على التوافق والتطابق بين المعنى اللغوي والبياني للكلمة وبين الأرقام التي تعبر عن هذه الكلمة.  وهنا لا بدّ من وِقفة بسيطة  هل يُعقل أن المصادفة جعلت كلمات النص القرآني وتحديداً من كلمة (لبثوا) الأولى وحتى كلمة (لبثوا) الأخيرة 309 كلمات بالضبط بعدد السنوات التي لبثها أصحاب الكهف؟ وإذا كانت هذه مصادفة، فهل المصادفة أيضاً جعلت ترتيب الرقم (ثلاث مئة) هو بالضبط 300 بين كلمات النص الكريم؟ هل هي المصادفة أم تقدير العزيز العليم؟!  ماذا نستفيد من هذه المعجزة الرقمية؟  قد يقول قائل: وماذا يعني ذلك؟ ونقول إنه يعني الكثير:  1- إن التطابق بين كلمات النص وبين عدد السنوات 309 يدل على أن هذا النص هو كلام الله تعالى، ولا يمكن لبشر أن يقوم بهذا الترتيب المحكم مهما حاول، وبخاصة أن النبي الأعظم عاش في عصر لم يكن علم الإحصاء والأرقام متطوراً بل كان علماً بسيطاً.  2- إن هذا التطابق المذهل بين عدد كلمات النص وبين العدد 309 يدل على سلامة النص القرآني، فلو حدث تحريف لاختل عدد الكلمات واختفت المعجزة، إذاً هذا التطابق العددي دليل على أن القرآن لم يحرّف كما يدعي الملحدون.  3- بالنسبة لي كمؤمن فإن مثل هذا التطابق العددي يزيدني إيماناً وخشوعاً أمام عظمة كتاب الله تعالى، وهذا هو حال المؤمن عندما يرى معجزة فإنه يزداد إيماناً وتسليماً لله عز وجل: (وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلَّا إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا) [الأحزاب: 22].  4- في هذه المعجزة ردّ على أولئك المشككين بصدق هذه القصة والذين يقولون إنها أسطورة، مثل هذه المعجزة ترد عليهم قولهم وتقدم البرهان المادي الملموس على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى.  {سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ }فصلت53

----------


## simba2000

ولنكمل رحلتنا بإذن الله ، مع قوه أسماء الله الحسنى فى الشفاء http://www.lakii.com/vb/showthread.php?t=137413 (8)  كيف تعالج نفسك بطاقة الشفاء الموجودة في أسماء الله الحسنى.........    أكتشف د. إبراهيم كريم مبتكر علم البايوجيومترئ أن أسماء الله الحسنى لها طاقة شفائية لعدد ضخم من الأمراض، وبواسطة أساليب القياس الدقيقة المختلفة في قياس الطاقة داخل جسم الإنسان،   واكتشف أن لكل اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى طاقة تحفز جهاز المناعة للعمل بكفاءة مثلى في عضو معين بجسم الإنسان،   واستطاع د. إبراهيم بواسطة تطبيق قانون الرنين أن يكتشف أن مجرد ذكر اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى يؤدي إلى تحسين في مسارات الطاقة الحيوية داخل جسم الإنسان،   وبعد أبحاث استمرت 3 سنوات توصل د.إبراهيم إلى ما يلي :   اسم الله : النافع – السميع – الرؤوف – الجبار  اسم المرض : العظام – الأذن – الركبة – العمود الفقري   ************************************* جل جلاله – البديع - النور - القوي  قشر الشعر – الشعر – القلب – العضلات   ************************************* الوهاب – الرزاق – المغني – الجبار   أوردة القلب – عضلة القلب – الأعصاب – الشريان ************************************* الغني – جل جلاله – الجبار – البارئ   الصداع النصفي – السرطان – الغدة الدرقية – البنكرياس   ************************************* اللطيف والغني والرحيم – النور والبصير والوهاب   الجيوب الأنفية – العين   ************************************* الرافع – الرزاق – المتعال – الحي   الفخذ – المعدة – الشرايين بالعين – الكلى   ************************************* الرؤوف – الصبور – النافع – الرشيد   القولون – الأمعاء – الكبد – البروستاتا   ************************************* الخالق – النافع – المهيمن – الهادي  الرحم – أكياس دهنية – الروماتزم – المثانة   ************************************* القوي – الهادي – البارئ   الغدة التيموسية – الغدة الصنوبرية – الغدة فوق الكلوية  ************************************* الظاهر – الخافض – الرزاق   عصب العين – ضغط الدم - الرئة   ************************************  ويشير الدكتور إلى أنه أول شخص تجري عليه الأبحاث حيث عالج عينيه من الالتهاب وانتهى بنطق التسبيح باسم النور والوهاب والخبير وخلال عشر دقائق ثم الشفاء وزال احمرار العين، ويلاحظ أن نفس أسماء الجلالة تستخدم للوقاية أيضا، وقد اكتشف أن طاقة الشفاء تتضاعف عند تلاوة آيات الشفاء بعد ذكر التسبيح بأسماء الله الحسنى وهذه الآيات هي :   (ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين) .. (وشفاء لما في الصدور) .. (فيه شفاء للناس) .. (وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة) .. (وإذا مرضت فهو يشفين) .. (قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء).   طريقة العلاج : وضع اليد على مكان الألم وذكر التسبيح إلى ما شاء الله .. ويكرر ذلك حتى بإذن الله يزول الألم والله الشافي

----------


## - Trader -

جزاك الله خيراً   :Eh S(7):

----------


## simba2000

(9)  - ( الفتاح ) من ذكره بعد صلاة الصبح 489 مرة وهو واضع يده على صدره فإن الله يذهب أدران الغفلة من صدره ويسهل له كل ما يريد ، ومن اكثر من ذكره فتح الله عليه اسباب الخير ظاهرا وباطنا ، ومن كتبه وحمله فلا يهم بامر الا وفتح الله له بابا له .   - ( الرافع ) من اكثر ذكره فتح الله عليه ورفع قدره وذكره . ويتحب ذكر هذا الاسم مائة مرة بياء النداء ( يا رافع ) بين صلاة الظهر والعصر وبين صلاة المغرب والعشاء .   - ( المعز ) من ذكره ليلة الجمعة والاثنين مائة واربع مرات بعد صلاة العشاء ، ابعد الله من قلبه الخوف ونال الهيبة بين العباد ويحصل على ما يريد من السلاطين والحكام ، وما داوم على ذكره ذليل الا عز .   - ( الحاكم ) من ذكر هذا الاسم العظيم من نصف الليل حتى الفجر ، فإن الله يجعل باطنه محلا لأسراره وزاد في صفائه القلبي وطهارته الباطنية .   - ( العدل ) من كتبه على احدى وعشرين قطعة خبز ليلة الجمعة وأكلها ، فإنه سوف يلهم الابتعاد عن الأعمال السيئة وتسخر له الخلائق و يأمن من الظلم .   - ( الشكور ) روي عن الامام الرضا عليه السلام حفيد النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : كل من يريد ان يدفع الهم والغم عن نفسه ، عليه ان يقرأ اربعين مرة هذا الاسم وينفخ في الماء ويشربه فسوف تذهب همومه .   - ( العلي ) من قرأ هذا الاسم مائة وعشر مرات كل يوم فانه يحصل على مايريد من الرفعة و الجاه ، ومن قرأه عشر الف مرة بياء النداء على اي حاجة قضيت بإذن الله .   - ( المقيت ) كل من يقرأ هذا الاسم سبع مرات على الماء الجاري او ماء المطر ، ويسقيه الى الطفل سيء الخلق فسيصبح حسن الخلق ، وحسن الذهن وقوي الحافظة ومن اكثر ذكره جائع لا يحس بألم الجوع .   - ( المجيب ) كل من يريد ان تقضى حوائجه فليقرأ مائة وعشر مرات هذا الاسم ويعرض حاجته فانها تقضى .   - ( الباعث ) من ذكره عند نومه مائة مرة ومرر يده على صدره احيى الله تعالى باطنه ونور قلبه ، ومن اكثر ذكره انبعث الى كل خير .   - ( الولي ) من قرأ هذا الاسم بعد صلاة الصبح 46 مرة اصبح محبوبا بين الخلق ويترحمون عليه عند ذكره .  - ( المبديء ) مهم للمرأة الحامل تحمله معها ليحفظ جنينها وتضع حملها دون الم .   - ( الظاهر ) من ذكره بعد صلاة الصبح 500 مرة نور الله باطنه وظاهره .   - ( الباطن ) من كتبه اثنين وستين مرة ، وحمله مع الذكر ( اي المداومة على ذكره ) اطلع على العلوم المخفية في اليقظة والمنام واذا وضعه مع امانة حفظت الامانة .   - ( التواب ) من كتبه ومحاه بماء المطر وسقاه لمن يشرب الخمر واكثر تلاوته فانه يبغض الخمر ويتوب الى الله ، ومن قرأه على طفل يراد فطامه من الرضاعة اربعمائة وتسع مرات لعدة ايام يصبح الطفل من التائبين عن الرضاعة .   - ( المغني ) من اكثر من ذكره اغناه الله عن جميع الخلق ومن ذكره كل يوم مئة واحدى عشر مرة مع ياء النداء ( يا مغني ) اغنى الله فقره وكشف ضره .   - ( النور ) من ذكره الف مرة جعل الله تعالى له نورا ظاهرا وباطنا

----------


## simba2000

> يا رب يجعل لك بكل حرف من الموضوع بجبال من الحسنات.

   ولوالدى أيضا ، اللهم أمين امين امين بارك الله فيك يا أخى

----------


## simba2000

> بارك الله فيك  و "الحاج فاروق"  يرحمه الله

   اللهم استجب يا مجيب الدعاء   بارك الله فيك يا أخى  شكرا

----------


## simba2000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
يا جماعه فيه أحد الأخوه بارك الله فيه بعت لى برساله على الخاص يحذرنى من البدع فى سرد هذا الموضوع وسوف أتحرى مرات كثيره أخرى وأسأل أهل العلم للتحرى أكثر وأكثر ، حتى نكمل الموضوع أو نلغيه . 
أنا إستندت الى الأيه الكريمه "ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها" ، وبعض مواقع الإنترنت ،، وإقتناعى بأن فى هذه الأسماء من القوه والخير والأسرار التى لم نكتشفها ، والتى أحاول إكتشافها  بحيث تفيدنا ،  وهدفى كله الخير للجميع ولوالدى وليس إتباع البدع . 
شكرا 
لى عوده لكم

----------


## simba2000

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الحمد لله الخالق البارئ ، الحمد لله الحى القيوم ، الحمد لله بما يليق به ، ورضا نفسه ،وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماته ، والصلاه والسلام على سيد بنى أدم ، سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أما بعد :  تنويه : إخوانى الكرام ، لقد أوردت (على لسان أصحابها وإجتهاداتهم وأبحاثهم) بأن ذكر إسم معين من أسماء الله الحسنى بعدد معين من المرات يشفى أو يعالج مرض معين ، أو يقضى حاجه ما ، فنرجوا من سيادتكم عدم التقيد بعدد هذه المرات ، وأذكر الإسم بقدر ما تستطيع وبإيمان وتفكر فى معنى وجوهر الإسم .  اللهم بلغت اللهم فإشهد  وسوف نستكمل رحلتنا مع هذا الصرح الرائع العظيم من كنوز وأسرار أسماء الله الحسنى  فإلى لقاء قريب بإذن الله   أستودعكم الله الذى لا تضيع ودائعه  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## simba2000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أعتذر عن تغيبى وإنقطاعى عن الكتابه فى الموضوع وذلك لظروف خاصه وقد إنقضت والحمد لله وسوف نستكمل الرحله من غدا  شكرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## قاصد الكريم

بارك الله بك ورحم والدينا وولديك
 وهذه هديه بسيطه وجدتها بتوقيع احد الاعضاء http://www.pylon-group.com/e-seb7a/

----------


## simba2000

بارك الله فيك شكرا

----------


## simba2000

(10)  *العلاج بأسماء الله الحسنى*  الأنسان بواسطة علم(البايوجيومزي) اكتشف ان لكل اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى طاقة تحفز جهاز المناعة للعمل بكفاءة مثلى في عضو معين واكتشف ان مجرد تكرار اسم معين من اسماء الله الحسنى يؤدي الى تحسين مسارات الطاقة الحيوية وهذا النوع من الدراسة المعتمد على الصوت والذبذبات والرنين استعمله الفراعنة القدماء وبعد دراسة ثلاث سنوات خرج بدراسة  *التالي :-* 
-1- اسم الله المهيمن يعالج الروماتزم 
-2- اسم الله الجبار يعالج العمودالفقري والشريان والغدة الدرقية 
-3- اسم الله الخالق يعالج الرحم 
-4- اسم الله البارئ يعالج البنكرياس وفوق الكلى 
-5-اسم الله الوهاب يعالج أوردة القلب والعيون 
-6- اسم الله الرزاق يعالج عضلات القلب والمعدة والرؤيا 
-7-اسم الله الخافض يعالج ارتفاع الضغط 
-8- اسم الله الرافع يعالج الفخذ 
-9- اسم الله السميع يؤدي إلى إعادة توازن طاقة الجسم 
-10- اسم الله اللطيف يعالج الجيوب الأنفية 
-11-اسم الله القوي يعالج العضلات والغدة( البثموستي) 
-12- اسم الله الحي يعالج الكلية 
-13- اسم الله الظاهر يعالج عصب العين 
-15- اسم الله الرؤوف يعالج الركبةوالقولون 
-16- اسم الله الغني يعالج الأعصاب والصداع النصفي والجيوب الأنفية 
-17-اسم الله النور يعالج القلب والعيون 
-18- اسم الله الهادي يعالج المثانة والغدة الصنوبري 
-19- اسم الله البديع يعالج الشعر 
-20-اسم الله الرشيد يعالج البروستات 
-21- اسم الله الصبور يعالج الأمعاء 
-22- اسم الله البصير يعالج العيون 
-23- اسم الله الغني واللطيف والخبير يعالج الجيوب الأنفية 
-24- اسم الله جل جلاله يعالج تساقط الشعر والسرطان 
قد اجريت هذه التجارب على عدة اشخاص وأحسو بالتحسن المباشر , حيث يكرر الأسم على العضو المريض او عدة اسماء لمدة عشرة دقائق (مثلا) يحصل الشفاء بأذن الله كما جاء بالأية ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها)- صدق الله العظيم.

----------


## simba2000

يا إخوانى   أكثروا من الصلاه على حبيبنا سيدنا محمد وخصوصا يوم الجمعه فمن فوائد الصلاه على رسول الله :  1- كل صلاه تحط عنك 10 خطايا 2- كل صلاه تكسب 10 حسنات 3- كل صلاه ترفعك درجه من درجات الجنه (وما أدراك ما هى درجه فى الجنه) 4- تكسب شفاعه سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم لا شفيع لنا إلا هو إلى الله. 5- تأتى يوم القيامه بنور يعرفك به سيدنا محمد.   " اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد" - 100 مره يوم الجمعه (على الأقل) ، وأى يوم وبأى عدد.

----------


## بنت نجد

جزاك الله خير
وجعله في ميزان حسنتك

----------


## simba2000

سيدنا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم ، عنه كما قال
"لاإله إلا الله خير كلمة قلتها وقالها الأنبياء من قبلى" 
ده  معناه إن الكون كله بيقولها فى كل شئ وبكل معنى وبكل الأشكال اللى نعرفها والتى لا نعرفها ، وطبعا قرأننا الكريم يحوى الكثير من الكشف عن هذه الأسرار والكنوز التى لم نصل لها بعد. 
فكما للعلمانيون والماسونيون والصهاينه عقيدتهم التى يحركوا بها السوق والإقتصاد العالمى فإنى على ثقه من  أن لدينا مفتاح الكنز الذى  يمكن أن نملك به كل شئ بما فيها الإقتصاد والمال والبورصات والدنيا والأخره  
كان فى هدفى من تناول الموضوع أولا هو : محاوله لكشف أسرار وكنوز أسماء الله الحسنى هو الحسنات والثواب لوالدى رحمه الله ومازالت النيه كما هى ولكن كانت هناك نيه أخرى يعيده المدى كانت فى حسابى وهى طبعا الإفاده للجميع  ثم أننا نملك مفاتيح ملك الدنيا والأخره فى القرأن الكريم وأسماء الله الحسنى وكان كل اللى فات مجرد بدايه صغيره جدا .
بفضل الله إنى على ثقه بأن الكنز لدينا فى القرأن والسنه وفى أسماء الله الحسنى ولكننا لم نفهمه بعد ، ولم نتوصل له بعد 
وعليه سوف أكمل البحث إلى ماشاء الله.

----------


## مبارك حمد

جزاك الله خير اخي وفي انتظارك

----------


## simba2000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غبت عنكم كثيرا بسبب ظروف يعلمها الله ولكن ما غاب قلبى وعقلى عن الموضوع 
بمناسبه العشر الأواخر ، أحب أهديكم ، أدعيه من القرءان والسنه النبويه لكافه الحالات والأمراض 
أقوم  حاليا برفعها على سيرفر وسوف أوافيكم بعنوانه فور الإنتهاء 
إنتظرونا

----------


## simba2000

1- من كان له ولد عاق يأخذ من جبهته شعرة ويقرا عليها الشهيد ألفا يصلح حاله بإذن الله تعالى وكذا الزوجة العاقة .
2- من قال عند سفره يا بر يا رحيم يا مبدئ يا معيد 402 مرة حفظه الله في سفره.
3- من كتب اسم الله ( السلام )في ورقة وحملها نال السلامة في البر والبحر .
4- اسم الله ( المتكبر) إذا أكثر من ذكره الطبيب نجحت مداواته وشفى الله كل مريض عالجه ومن ذكر هذا الاسم عشر مرات ليلة دخوله بزوجته رزق ذكرا صالحا ومن تذكره وجامع زوجته حملت بإذن الله تعالى .
5- من قال في يوم الجمعة عند الغروب 55 مرة( يا مجيب يستجاب) دعاؤه.
6- من قال( يا مقتدر) 144 مرة وطلب حاجته قضيت بإذن الله تعالى .
7- ( الشكور) خاصيته للتوسعة ووجود العافية في البدن إذا كتبه من به ضيق في النفس وتعب في البدن وثقل في الجسم 41 مرة وتمسح بح وشرب منه برئ بإذن الله .
8- ( الباعث )يصلح للقوة ولحفظ الأبدان إذا قراه بفراغ قلب ومن وضع يده على صدره أثناء النوم وتلاه مائة مرة نور الله قلبه ورزقه العلم والحكمة.

----------


## simba2000

وهذا هو اللينك كما وعدتكم ، ملحوظه مازات أحمل بقيه الملفات ، إنتظر قليلا حتى تحملهم جميعا  http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/O...F#dir=43228280

----------

